# Mbuna Cichlids and Ich



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi I was wondering about treting Mbuna cichlids with ich. I've had a lot of experience treating fish with ich, but not cichlids. Two of my fish already it pretty badly before i had a chance to buy the medicine, but they didn't have the kind i usually buy(they had a powdery kind, not the dissolving discs that I'm used to), the treatment didn't work and those two fish died. I just bought a liquid treatment which was recommended by the store helper. I have now been using it for 24 hours so I haven't had time to notice any changes yet.

I'm wondering if the problem was 
A. My late reaction and treatment.
B. The brand I used was poor quality.
C. Cichlids aren't as good at dealing with ich as other fish are.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=417657

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php

We use canning salt, it does not have iodine or anti caking additives.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Does it work really well? Also I don't know where I could get canning salt. Would aquarium salt work?
thanks!


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Timothy12 said:


> Does it work really well? Also I don't know where I could get canning salt. Would aquarium salt work?
> thanks!


Canning salt can be purchased at most supermarkets; aquarium salt or sea salt (also available at the grocery) would work as well. Aquarium salt is more expensive.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Sea salt? I'm pretty sure the sea salt that you can buy at the grocery store has iodine.


----------



## Royalroacho (Mar 12, 2018)

Timothy12 said:


> Does it work really well? Also I don't know where I could get canning salt. Would aquarium salt work?
> thanks!


You can use non iodized kosher salt, it's cheap and available. If it doesn't go away, I've had quick results treating it with metronidazole, it's kinda spendy though.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

At walmart they have huge bags of solar salt for 6 bucks. The africans love having salt, they go rub their bodies all in it and look like they are ecstatic. I just keep salt in with them all the time, though I have laughed to see how many people kick up a fuss about this. I keep it about halfway between brackish and fresh.

Solar salt is salt that is dried in the sun from seawater, btw. I suppose you could use this for marine aquariums too and save a bundle, but I have not done so before.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Timothy12 said:


> Sea salt? I'm pretty sure the sea salt that you can buy at the grocery store has iodine.


Sea salt is dehydrated sea water; if it has iodine it will be clearly marked on the front of the container like table salt.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh, and I second the malachite green as a medication, though I would not bother with it for simple ich unless you just can't get it to go. Great stuff, just dillute it before adding to aquarium, if you get a drop directly on a fish in a sensitive spot it means immediate death.


----------

